# TT 3.2 V6 vs TTS



## bluetonic (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello new here so no doubt this has been covered already but i cant seem to find one. I currently have a Boxster 3.2 S but looking for something a bit more practical(not too much mind  ) and have decided on a Mk2 TT and narrowed it down between the 3.2 VG or the TTS.
Have read quite a bit about the pros and cons of each car but would like the opinion of people that have drive both. Is the TTS worth extra cash and how does the 2.0t engine compare to the 3.2?

Cheers


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a 08 3.2 V6 manual before switching to a 09 TTS manual. The V6 sounds much nicer and has a steady surge of power but lacks a little bit on the top end. The TTS doesn't sound as nice but imo is more fun to drive compared to the V6. I feel that its more nimble and I really like the turbo kick!

You really need to take both for a test drive to find out. I've read that the STronic TTS could be very good but I prefer manual as a "sports" car


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

I went for the V-6 and saved a lot of money over the TTS option. Love the growl & always putting my foot down for the pure joy. No regrets. (But I concede The TTS does come with a higher spec of options as standard).

JIM


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Depends what you want , V6 is laid back TTS is much more focused


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

there are a few who have gone from a V6 to TTS but not read of anyone going the other way :wink:


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

I owned and enjoyed both models, but I would choose the V6 if I ever went back to a TT.Dont listen to us though,go and drive both and decide which one YOU prefer.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

also had both, i'd take the V6 engine - but the TTS "package" is the best in ALL the TT range from a £/spec/performance view.
Stronic though, i got rid of the manual V6 within 3 months.


----------



## bluetonic (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies so far, i have test drove the V6 and loved it. I am looking for something that matches the Boxster S performance but has the optional seats and storage and i like the thought of 4wd considering last winter the Boxster was basically off the road for 2 months due to the snow.

The problem seems to be that i cant find many TTS up around my area to test drive :?


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

bluetonic said:


> The problem seems to be that i cant find many TTS up around my area to test drive :?


I presume you looked on the Audi used car locator for TTS?

Go into dealership and say you are interested in a TTS, just don't say it is used :lol: I am sure they will find one for you to drive.


----------



## bluetonic (Sep 6, 2011)

jollyjack said:


> bluetonic said:
> 
> 
> > The problem seems to be that i cant find many TTS up around my area to test drive :?
> ...


Found one which isnt too far from me, test drove a V6 which looked exactly the same as this. Will give them a call, just wondering if they will come down on the price should i offer a cash deal :wink:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

I bought a Boxster S after the TTS as I missed the 6 pot.I agree the TTS is the best all rounder, but I think you will prefer the 3.2 coming from a Boxster.I'm not up to date on prices,is there a big difference between the manual and S-tronic 3.2 due to the road tax bands ?


----------



## TTShocking (Jun 10, 2010)

Correct me if i m wrong but is nt the emissions on the S-tronic lower than the manual? i ve a s-tronic and my sister has a manual exactly the same TTS but my road tax is slightly cheaper.........


----------



## bluetonic (Sep 6, 2011)

lofty said:


> I bought a Boxster S after the TTS as I missed the 6 pot.I agree the TTS is the best all rounder, but I think you will prefer the 3.2 coming from a Boxster.I'm not up to date on prices,is there a big difference between the manual and S-tronic 3.2 due to the road tax bands ?


Forgot to mention i have had the Boxster re mapped by DMS so it fairly moves. Having read a lot into the pros and cons of the 2 cars i am swaying to the TTS more and more. Just need to test drive one now.
Was considering a 996 c4 but would rather get away from the cost of servicing a Porsche especially anything from 04 and under and i think for the money you are getting a far better kitted out car in the Audi.


----------



## markuk (May 21, 2011)

bluetonic said:


> lofty said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a Boxster S after the TTS as I missed the 6 pot.I agree the TTS is the best all rounder, but I think you will prefer the 3.2 coming from a Boxster.I'm not up to date on prices,is there a big difference between the manual and S-tronic 3.2 due to the road tax bands ?
> ...


Hi bluetonic, having owned two 911 Carrera 4's I think the 3.2 V6 is a far better


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

TTShocking said:


> Correct me if i m wrong but is nt the emissions on the S-tronic lower than the manual? i ve a s-tronic and my sister has a manual exactly the same TTS but my road tax is slightly cheaper.........


 Yes the manual 3.2 is £400+ and the S-Tronic £200+


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

TTShocking said:


> Correct me if i m wrong but is nt the emissions on the S-tronic lower than the manual? i ve a s-tronic and my sister has a manual exactly the same TTS but my road tax is slightly cheaper.........


Lol. It's the same engine chucking out the same shite :lol:

The S-Tronic gets the lower banding as in "the tests" it manages to be slightly more efficient.

Tell me, If I've got an S-tronic and drive 20k miles a year and you do 5k in your manual, who contributes more to pollution? :roll: :lol:


----------



## TTShocking (Jun 10, 2010)

powerplay said:


> TTShocking said:
> 
> 
> > Correct me if i m wrong but is nt the emissions on the S-tronic lower than the manual? i ve a s-tronic and my sister has a manual exactly the same TTS but my road tax is slightly cheaper.........
> ...


but you ve bigger lump anyway 2.5ltr


----------



## bluetonic (Sep 6, 2011)

Finally took the plunge and bought a TTS at the weekend. Loving it so far, far better car to drive than the Boxster S in my opinion and no shortage of power. Having an issue with the 2 key fobs in that neither of them manage to open the car, its booked in to Audi on thursday so hopefully they can resolve it.
Also in the glove box theres a 6 stack cd player and no ipod connection, would it be easy to fit one of these? Lastly what can be done to cover the phone charger thing at the back of the centre console, i have posted a few pics so its easier to know what system I have re the ipod connection query.
Cheers.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

bluetonic said:


> Finally took the plunge and bought a TTS at the weekend. Loving it so far, far better car to drive than the Boxster S in my opinion and no shortage of power. Having an issue with the 2 key fobs in that neither of them manage to open the car, its booked in to Audi on thursday so hopefully they can resolve it.
> Also in the glove box theres a 6 stack cd player and no ipod connection, would it be easy to fit one of these? Lastly what can be done to cover the phone charger thing at the back of the centre console, i have posted a few pics so its easier to know what system I have re the ipod connection query.
> Cheers.
> 
> ...


Well done,got my Ibis white S-tronic nearly three weeks ago still walking around with a big smile, so far no kerbside photos in the post


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

For the iPod, you can get this basic interface which will work with your BNS sat nav head unit, which replaces the CD changer

It doesn't display track titles on the headunit, but simply allows the playing of playlists on the iPod - you can use the steering wheel buttons to go back and forth between tracks. It will play playlists 1-5 on the iPod, or all songs



> For playing and charging your iPod. The iPod is connected via a connection located in the glove box and is controllable via the head unit or multi-function steering wheel. Please note it is not possible to display track titles or artists on the head unit display of DIS


http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/owners-area/ ... ryId%3D122


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Alternatively, you could look into getting a Kenwood or Pioneer aftermarket head unit (a few people on here swear by them)


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

The Audi audio system is crap, rip out the old headunit and fit an aftermarket Alpine, Pioneer or Kenwood double DIN unit and you will be amazed at the increased sound quality and bass response.


----------



## bluetonic (Sep 6, 2011)

Cheers for the info. Can anyone recommend the best system to go for. Idealy it would need to have sat nav, iPod USB port and a cd player or 6 stack system.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Just 'google' your requirements and compare whats thrown up :wink:


----------



## bluetonic (Sep 6, 2011)

MXS said:


> Just 'google' your requirements and compare whats thrown up :wink:


Iv had a good look and seen a couple of double din systems that have everything i need however not sure if I should just keep the current set up and use an FM transmitter for ipod as dont want to mess up the steering audio control or the sat nav bit that shows on the dash.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

The Kenwood double din will work with steering wheel controls.


----------



## bluetonic (Sep 6, 2011)

MXS said:


> The Kenwood double din will work with steering wheel controls.


Ok tempted to buy a Kenwood DNX-5280BT however just need to make sure it fits and figure out what extra cables i need. Not sure if it will work with the 6 cd changer in the glove compartment or not. Also unsure if i would need to move the current shark fin ariel on the roof to fit another.
Pretty new to this haha.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

bluetonic said:


> MXS said:
> 
> 
> > The Kenwood double din will work with steering wheel controls.
> ...


Google 'connects2' they do the full kit including steering wheel control unit and ALL cabling, double din facia etc...

Bozzy96 a member on here can help you out , send him a PM and he will guide you through the exact requirements, failing that pop into a ICE specialist (not Halfrauds) and they can source all your bits for you, it is a straight forward fit.

6 disc changer will become defunct, but you will be able to plug & play an Ipod, memory stick or put all your music onto DVD so no loss there! :wink:

But do not overlook the fact that the sound quality will *improve hugely*, and her indoors will be able to watch a DVD on long trips


----------



## bluetonic (Sep 6, 2011)

MXS said:


> bluetonic said:
> 
> 
> > MXS said:
> ...


Would this be the fitting kit I would be after - http://www.connects2.co.uk/c2search.asp ... &catID=141

Also I am unable to pm for some reason :?


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

That looks like it, I would give them a ring to double check though!... does your car have Bose amp? if so there is a different kit for that I believe.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> also had both, i'd take the V6 engine - but the TTS "package" is the best in ALL the TT range from a £/spec/performance view.
> Stronic though, i got rid of the manual V6 within 3 months.


Tosh - old thread I know but what made you ditch the manual in favour of the stronic? I'm in the opposite boat - test drove a 3.2 stronic at the weekend and was a bit underwhelmed by the gearbox - felt a bit 'boring' dare I say compared to a manual.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

WozzaTT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > also had both, i'd take the V6 engine - but the TTS "package" is the best in ALL the TT range from a £/spec/performance view.
> ...


strangely enough that's what Yellow said when he test drove a Scirocco it depends if you know how to use it . It does whatever you want as long as you don't leave it in D all day


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Wallsendmag said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Yep, to be honest a 15 minute test drive is no time at all to get a proper feel for a gearbox like that. I assumed people probably either just leave it in D and maybe slip it into S now and again but otherwise not touch it. Sounds like that's not the case? I did get to have a little go with the paddles.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> I assumed people probably either just leave it in D and maybe slip it into S now and again but otherwise not touch it.


I would say this is about right.

Mostly in the "D" mode and using paddles to shift down to overtake or when spirited driving spells can into play.
"S" can be quite harsh I feel.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Best bet is when you know you are going to be changing speed rapidly eg approaching a rounabout or speed limit change just flick it down a gear or two with the paddles and press the loud pedal


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Wallsendmag said:


> Best bet is when you know you are going to be changing speed rapidly eg approaching a rounabout or speed limit change just flick it down a gear or two with the paddles and press the loud pedal


Will give that a blast when I have another drive 8)


----------

